# QUEST FOR BOTTLES-New place to look...



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

In my continuous quest for that elusive box of bottles stashed in someones shed, garage, etc.... I've come across a new area to look....LEGALS in the Newspaper....Does anyone know how this works?  Do you have to pay at least the price due?  Thx-Julie

 Here's an actual ad from the Newspaper:

 NOTICE OF SALE NOTICE IS HEREBY GIVEN that on February 15, 2011, at 10:30 o'clock A.M. at Superior Mini Storage, 420 E Street, Superior, Douglas County, Wisconsin, the Douglas County Sheriff will sell at Public Sale the following described personal property, to-wit: Old Camp Stove, Saw, "Round Oak" stove, motorcycle gear, saw horses, scuba equipment, chair, bicycle, vinyl records, refrigerator. Said sale shall be held for the purpose of foreclosing a lien claimed for the storage of the above property by Superior Mini Storage, pursuant to Section 704.90 of Wisconsin Statutes; that at the time of said sale there shall be due and owing for said services, etc., the sum of $165.54, exclusive of the costs of sale; and that the name of the lessee thereof is Steven Christ. Dated at Superior, Wisconsin this 26th day of January, 2011. SUPERIOR MINI STORAGE D.N.-T. Jan. 28, Feb. 4, 2011 224399


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been to a few  Julie!----they  Auction  the stuff  and  try  to get the most  for the items[]-----Bid  what  you want-----But  keep your  Heart  out  of  it[].  Clear  as Mud??[]


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

ok!  Now I just hope to find one that has bottles! 

  Thinking of putting an ad on the board at the Grocery Store, and hope someone's grandma or grandpa has a stash in the barn....[] -Julie


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 2, 2011)

I  re-read  that article  x3------i think  they are talking  about   wanting  the  money owed for the storage  locker[]??----I'm  all confused  now[sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif].  What  is it you want in particular ??


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of those sales around here are a mix of outdated electronics, a ratty old vehicle, and some furniture that you probably wouldn't put in a rental apartment.   

 I would think the more promising ones would be the clearance auctions on storage units.   All sorts of little items get chucked into those.   

 Jim G 

 I re-read your post, and see now that you are talking specifically about self storage foreclosure.   I imagine you are more prone to see boxes of small stuff at those.  They are going to be really hit or miss though.   Also, be warned, that sometimes the owners of those facilities put "the fix" in, whereby a friend is told where the good stuff is.   Fortunately, for non bottle collectors, bottles are often not considered "good stuff".   I saw a REALLY crooked questionable sale one time on a vehicle though.   Left me with a bad taste for storage places.

 JG


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I didn't want anything from that ad, that was just an example.  I'm just hoping that maybe there will be some bottles in one of those ads some day.  -Julie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2011)

The "Round Oak" stove would usually be a good find.[]


----------



## logueb (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah Julie, They have those around here a lot.  But most of the ads just say contents of Unit #12, Unit #23 etc.and give the storage renters names.  They have to the time of the sale to pay the rent.....or it soon belongs to someone else.  Have you seen the new TV series  "Storage Wars" on the A&E network?  I think they are based in California.  Not sure I believe all of that , but I guess it's possible to buy a storage unit with baseball card collections, coin collections, toy collections etc. worth thousands.


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Too funny Joe, I musta been reading it fast....I read round and oak, but thought table.  Geeez.  

 Buster- Well, I might have to check some of those out, might be something else good!  Haven't seen those shows....  -Julie


----------



## coreya (Feb 2, 2011)

Its real tough to get past the professional storage unit buyers and get any kind of deal, these sales are for whole unit and you buy it you make it gone by end of day. very easy to get hurt.


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks coreya, will keep that in mind.    -Julie


----------



## Jeff Keith (Oct 10, 2020)

towhead said:


> In my continuous quest for that elusive box of bottles stashed in someones shed, garage, etc.... I've come across a new area to look....LEGALS in the Newspaper....Does anyone know how this works?  Do you have to pay at least the price due?  Thx-Julie
> 
> Here's an actual ad from the Newspaper:
> 
> NOTICE OF SALE NOTICE IS HEREBY GIVEN that on February 15, 2011, at 10:30 o'clock A.M. at Superior Mini Storage, 420 E Street, Superior, Douglas County, Wisconsin, the Douglas County Sheriff will sell at Public Sale the following described personal property, to-wit: Old Camp Stove, Saw, "Round Oak" stove, motorcycle gear, saw horses, scuba equipment, chair, bicycle, vinyl records, refrigerator. Said sale shall be held for the purpose of foreclosing a lien claimed for the storage of the above property by Superior Mini Storage, pursuant to Section 704.90 of Wisconsin Statutes; that at the time of said sale there shall be due and owing for said services, etc., the sum of $165.54, exclusive of the costs of sale; and that the name of the lessee thereof is Steven Christ. Dated at Superior, Wisconsin this 26th day of January, 2011. SUPERIOR MINI STORAGE D.N.-T. Jan. 28, Feb. 4, 2011 224399




A place I have discovered is watching the local 75-100 mile Diameter area depending upon how much traveling you like to do and times the auction starts. I will look on Auction Zip for Auctions within that general area and for the most part a bit of research can tell you if the auction is worth your travles and even if There might be a few Others say the first is on a Sat then look based upon the first Zipcode location and do a search from there. I do stay close to my home base. Having a 4 bedroom home and ample extra storage in the 3 spare rooms, plus Attic! Nice that I bought out the family farm estate and retired keeping the old 1871 Farm House, VERY large rooms, nice for China cabinets full of bottles! My friends will take me by the arm and lead me away from furniture at auctions! They don't wish to help me carry it home! 
But we could have worse habits.


----------

